# Things to do around the marina area



## expatsue (Aug 21, 2013)

We are moving to Dubai in January and renting an apartment between the beach and the marina for six weeks while we look for a villa to buy or rent long-term. My husband will be working in Riyadh 3 days each week and I'm not sure how I am going to fill my days while he is away. Any suggestions? I don't like shopping but I do like culture and the arts.


----------



## twowheelsgood (Feb 21, 2013)

Beach
Gym
Cinema
Beach
Gym
Shopping

Thats all my wife does with the occasional bit of embroidery thrown in.


----------



## expatsue (Aug 21, 2013)

twowheelsgood said:


> Beach
> Gym
> Cinema
> Beach
> ...


Hahaa thank you


----------



## simply me (Sep 17, 2013)

Ummm Marina... Now the is weather much better, so maybe cycling, beach , shopping , coffee, gym. 
Actually this can be done in practically dubai.


----------



## sammylou (Oct 29, 2012)

you will certainly manage to fill many of your days with paperwork! i.e.: visas, emirates id's, renting an apartment, registering tenancy ejari, setting up DEWA, transferring driver's licenses, ordering the internet/tv hookup, bank accounts, etc. with your husband in Riyadh 3 days a week you will need to do things here to assist him.

also, finding a villa/apt here is a daunting task as the estate agents are mostly super difficult to work with. you will spend much time on this task.

then once you have the villa, you need to set up house. this takes time. if you plan to purchase a villa you will need to pay cash up front as you will not be eligible for a mortgage until your husband can provide the minimum of 6 months of salary in order to qualify for the mortgage.

leisure time can easily be filled:

- cinema
- indulging in neglected hobbies [you can find all sorts of meet up groups]
- take up a new hobby [photography, journal writing, cooking, etc]
- take a class
- learn arabic or other language
- get involved with the growing local art scene
- volunteer with an animal shelter
- beach/pool
- catch up on your reading list
- many sports: watersports, sailing, golf, team sports through DUPLAYS sport leagues, sport events, teambuilding and employee engagement through sport
- explore the rest of the city of Dubai, visit old downtown, the heritage museum, ride an abra along the creek
- come out to an entertainer roulette dinner and see if you make friends [sticky thread in the sandpit forum]
- keeping in touch with friends and family back home by writing emails, sending pictures and postcards, Skype and FaceTime calls
- train for a marathon
- etc etc etc

there is tonnes to do in Dubai. you just have to go for it. my husband and i came here a year ago. he works in Riyadh 5 days a week plus the odd weekend. we have rented, then purchased our home. i have only just finished the long trail of never-ending tasks involved with that [bank, lawyer, insurance, etc] on top of the regular litany of things required to settle here [and wrap things up back home]. i don't know how people have nothing to do all day because i can't ever seem to finish everything i want to in a week. it is cheesy but if you aren't working and do not have children then the world [dubai] really is your oyster. you make it what you put into it. but put nothing and you get nothing.


----------



## expatsue (Aug 21, 2013)

That's incredibly helpful sammylou thank you very much. Lots of ideas for me to get stuck into. I've just looked at the sticky for the entertainer roulette dinner and that sounds perfect - maybe see you in January!


----------



## IzzyBella (Mar 11, 2013)

If you're interested in volunteering Volunteer in UAE are always looking for volunteers! (I am probably the animal volunteer that springs to mind when sammylou mentioned it - what can I say, I love the little critters!)


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

IzzyBella said:


> If you're interested in volunteering Volunteer in UAE are always looking for volunteers! (I am probably the animal volunteer that springs to mind when sammylou mentioned it - what can I say, I love the little critters!)


Aw bless.


----------



## Jager (May 26, 2012)

umair64 said:


> Salsa Dance Classes in the Address Marina.... nice place to learn some moves n socialize for women


They also have belly dancing classes on Thursdays too. Not only do you learn a new skill, you'll ensure your husband won't stay longer in Riyadh than absolutely necessary :smile: .


----------



## vantage (May 10, 2012)

there are jobs available too..


----------



## expatsue (Aug 21, 2013)

Thank you everybody, really helpful


----------

